# Cant-Stop Sausage Cakes



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Ingredients:
1 pound Jimmy Dean "hot" sausage
2 cups Bisquick
2 cups shredded cheese
1 package Lipton Onion Soup mix
2 jalapenos; seeded, minced
2 cloves garlic; minced

Brown sausage, onion soup mix, garlic and jalapenos slowly over low heat; and dont pour off the grease. Put sausage mixture into large mixing bowl and add cheese and stir until cheese is melted and incorporated well into sausage mixture. Add bisquick and mix well. Put mixture into shallow cookie pan and press flat. Bake in 350 degree (F) oven for about 15 minutes or until top starts to turn golden. I prefer to then turn on the broiler and cook until top is a nice dark golden brown; but keep a close eye on them so they dont burn.

Remove pan and let cool, cut into squares and devour! These are called Cant-Stop Sausage Cakes cause when you eat one you cant stop eating all of them!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That looks real good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

*sausage cakes*

Cooked a batch this morning, turned out great.. THANKS


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

glad ya liked 'em!!! but when serving for breakfast.... don't forget about the cream gravy!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

never thot o'using a sausage ball recipe for pan cooking....... interesting


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Made these this morning and they were a big hit. Grand Kids gobbled them up. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You left out the most important ingredient - Lipitor. Actually, I tried the recipe and it's pretty tasty stuff, thanks!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

bassguitarman said:


> You left out the most important ingredient - Lipitor. Actually, I tried the recipe and it's pretty tasty stuff, thanks!


Ha! I actually use the breakfast sausage that I make myself...very little fat. I actually added some olive oil to get some fat in the mix as when my sausage is cooked, there is no fat to pour off.

Dave


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

I make about the samething But I never cook the meat first, just blend and bake....

Why do you cook the meat beforehand...?


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> I make about the samething But I never cook the meat first, just blend and bake....
> 
> Why do you cook the meat beforehand...?


For me and my family it just imparts a much better taste.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will be trying this next time the grandheethons are here.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Very worthy breakfast grub right here


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Just curios how these would reheat. The nest morning next to the fire at our ranch camp?


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Wow these are really god and really easy to make. I do not know,what I was thinking about reheating them, they sure do not to be, just fine cold. I will be making a double,batch to take to our cowboy camp gathering in a couple of weeks. They will be a hit!!!!!!! .....cC


----------

